# Обновление

## curbat

Возможно ли обновить gentoo,если на компе нет интернета?Но необходимые файлы есть возможность найти.Только как узнать какие?

----------

## viy

Возможно. На англ. форумах ребята скрипты постили, которые макс. упрощают этот процесс. Поищи.

В целом, надо следующее:

1. Обновить дерево. На зеркалах (может не на всех, не знаю) выкладываются ежедневные срезы portage-tree в tbz2. Качаешь и разархивируешь в твой ${PORTDIR}. После можно запустить 

```
emerge regen
```

 для обновления cache'а зависимостей пакетиков.

2. Второй этап:

```
emerge -puv world
```

Увидишь все пакеты, которые можно обновить. Отбираешь те, что хочешь (или все) и говоришь:

```
emerge -pf {packages}
```

Получишь список файлов для закачки. На каждый файл будет 5-10 URL'ов на разных зеркалах.

Качаешь все пакеты и кладешь в свой ${DISTDIR}.

А дальше все как обычно.

З.Ы. На всякий случай: по умолчанию 

```

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles
```

Меняется в /etc/make.conf

----------

## viy

Убрал двойной пост.Last edited by viy on Thu Nov 11, 2004 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## curbat

Спасибо за отклик.Вот это те срезы?

http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/snapshots/

----------

## bobr[x3]

те

----------

## viy

Да, именно.

З.Ы. Извините за двойной пост, с инетом беда...

----------

## curbat

Ещё вопрос,при распаковке snapshots в /usr/portage старые файлы заменять на новые?И это делать из иксов или загрузится с live cd и распаковывать как при первой установке gentoo.

----------

## viy

1.  *Quote:*   

> старые файлы заменять на новые?

 

Конечно заменять, ради этого все и затевается.

2.  *Quote:*   

> из иксов или загрузится с live cd

 

Распаковывать можно и из X-ов, и из консоли. Грузиться с live-cd точно не надо. На самом деле дерево пакетов не имеет абсолютно никакого влияния на систему до того момента, как ты захочешь что-нить поставить или обновить. Можно сравнить с DB --- есть она или нет на твоей машине --- это не влияет на работу самой системы. Но как только тебе надо что-то, что есть в этой DB, наступают мороза.

Можешь стереть все дерево пакетов --- система будет работать.

Что касается установки Gentoo, то оттуда имеет смысл использовтаь ключи, с которыми tar при распаковке запускать, а именно: 

```
tar -jxvpf ...
```

----------

## lend

 *viy wrote:*   

> Да, именно.
> 
> З.Ы. Извините за двойной пост, с инетом беда...

 Не инет виноват, Windows.

----------

## curbat

Спасибо, всё удалось.А можно в такой же ситуации обновить с 2004.1 до 2004.2?

----------

## viy

 *curbat wrote:*   

> А можно в такой же ситуации обновить с 2004.1 до 2004.2?

 

Не совсем корректный вопрос.

Как ты ставил Gentoo? Загрузил Live CD, подготовил диски, распаковал stageX. Дальше 2 пути --- emerge sync (если есть сеть) или использовать snapshot с CD. Этот snapshot --- просто срез portage-tree на дату, когда готовили Live CD.

Иными словами --- если ты сейчас скачал snapshot (самый свежий), то он будет новей чем те, что есть на Live CD 2004.2.

Я думаю (могу ошибаться) что индексы 2004.[12] относяться скорее к LiveCD и тому, что там есть: версия ядра самого Live CD, проги и их версии, даты срезов portage-tree.

У самого же дерева версии быть не может --- все меняется постоянно. Вот и получается, что "обновить с 2004.1 до 2004.2" --- не корректно  :Wink: 

Надеюсь, что ответил.

----------

## curbat

Спасибо.Всё логично.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## curbat

А emerge system,нужно делать до emerge world?

----------

## bobr[x3]

Не важно

----------

## fvk

world включает в себя system

----------

## viy

 *Я wrote:*   

> Я думаю (могу ошибаться) что индексы 2004.[12] относяться скорее к LiveCD и тому, что там есть: версия ядра самого Live CD, проги и их версии, даты срезов portage-tree.

 

Поднимаю топик, чтобы сделать уточнение.

Индексы определяют профиль по умолчанию, который будет использоваться:

```
pc311x1 root # ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 48 Ноя  4 16:09 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0
```

А в профиле описываются пакеты, которые влияют на bootstrap и на system, USE-флажки и пр. настройки. Тут можно почитать подробнее.

----------

